# Netbeans 12.6



## gottfried (6. Mrz 2022)

Hallo
im Rahmen des Wechsels zu einer aktuelleren Linux-Distri (Devuan4.0) habe ich das Netbeans 12.6 Archiv heruntergeladen und nach /opt entpackt. Vorher habe ich auf gleiche Weise mit Netbeans 11 gearbeitet. Wenn ich in der 12.6 IDE ein vorhandenes Projekt öffne und bearbeite, kann ich es wie gewohnt mit 'run' testen. Führe ich 'clean and build' aus, wird der dist Ordner entfernt, aber Build läuft nicht. Ein erneuter Aufruf von 'build' führte zunächst zu einer Meldung, dass ich in den Projekt-Properties unter Compiling das Häkchen bei 'Compile on Save' entfernen solle, um eine .jar zu erstellen. Nachdem ich das getan, neu gestartet, die Einstellung nochmal geprüft und 'build' versucht habe, gehen die Meldungen nur bis:


> Updating property file: /home/gottfried/HWDB/build/built-jar.properties
> Compiling 16 source files to /home/gottfried/HWDB/build/classes
> BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)


Woran könnte das liegen? Fehlt evtl. im neuen System irgendein Paket?
Wäre dankbar für einen Tipp.
gottfried


----------



## Oneixee5 (6. Mrz 2022)

Devuan basiert auf Debian, somit könntest du einer Anleitung für Debian folgen: https://computingforgeeks.com/install-netbeans-ide-on-debian-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Installation per Snap. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass auch automatisch Updates über den Snap-Store kommen.


----------



## gottfried (6. Mrz 2022)

Hallo
ich bin genauso vorgegangen, wie in dem genannten Link beschrieben, außer 


> export PATH="$PATH:/opt/netbeans/bin/"


Das habe ich nun durch Ergänzen des Eintrags in der .bashrc nachgeholt. Hat aber leider nichts gebracht.
Noch eine Idee?


----------



## gottfried (6. Mrz 2022)

... ich habe den /opt/netbeans Ordner mal umbenannt und den netbeans11 Ordner aus dem alten System dorthin kopiert. Ergebnis ist das Gleiche: kein Build. Wie finde ich heraus, was im neuen System fehlt? Leider kommt außer BUILD FAILED kein Hinweis auf einen Fehler. An Netbeans 12.6 liegt es offensichtlich nicht. 
Wer hat einen Tipp?


----------



## gottfried (7. Mrz 2022)

... das Problem ist gelöst. Ich habe mit 


> dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2 == "install" {print $1}' > packages.list


je eine Package.list des alten und des neuen Systems erstellt und diese in 'diffuse' verglichen.  Da sind zwar über 2000 Einträge drin, aber die openjdk Einträge waren leicht zu finden. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass, warum auch immer,  statt openjdk-11-jdk:amd64 und openjdk-11-jdk:amd64-headless jeweils openjdk-17 Pakete installiert waren. Nachdem ich die beiden openjdk-11 Pakete nachinstalliert hatte funktionierten die Builds in Netbeans wieder. Vielleicht hat ja irgendwann einer das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (7. Mrz 2022)

wieso hast du denn netbeans im opt ordner rum gebastelt ? und nicht durch apt installieren lassen wie normal gedacht

die settings exportieren und neu installieren und gut is..


----------



## mihe7 (7. Mrz 2022)

gottfried hat gesagt.:


> Wer hat einen Tipp?


Evtl. liefert das IDE Log mehr Info (dürfte unter View -> IDE Log zu finden sein)


----------



## KonradN (7. Mrz 2022)

Also ich bin kein Netbeans Experte, aber evtl. hast Du im Home-Verzeichnis Deine alte Konfiguration. Diese enthält auch Informationen zu JDK und so.

Also evtl. einfach mal anschauen: ~/.nbi/registry.xml
Dort dann mal schauen, was da für settings enthalten sind. Es könnte sein, dass da ein JDK eingetragen ist:
XPath: registry/components/product/properties/property[name="jdk.location"]

Da findet sich evtl. der Pfad zur openjdk-11 Installation. Und ohne openjdk-11 führt der Link ins Leere.

Das einfach nur als eine Vermutung. Diesbezüglich wird sich aber im Log bestimmt auch mehr finden (siehe #7).

Das wäre so eine Sache, der ich nachgegangen wäre.


----------



## gottfried (9. Mrz 2022)

@Joreyk 
wieso hast du denn netbeans im opt ordner rum gebastelt ? und nicht durch apt installieren lassen...
Das hätte ich gemacht, aber:


> apt-get install netbeans
> Paketlisten werden gelesen… Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut… Fertig
> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen… Fertig
> ...


@KonradN 
Also evtl. einfach mal anschauen: ~/.nbi/registry.xml
Bei mir gibt es nur ~/.netbeans und darin keine registry.xml

Danke für die nachträglichen Hinweise, aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (9. Mrz 2022)

erschma java installieren.. wirst du ja shcon haben


> sudo apt update





> sudo apt install default-jdk


oder halt die jdk die gerade möchtest.. kann ich dir nicht sagen welche du möchtest


wenn du es nicht in apt findest dann schau doch erstmal nach obs ein extra repo gibt was noch nicht in apt drin ist


> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal universe"





> sudo apt install netbeans


das ist ungetestest...









						How to install NetBeans IDE on Ubuntu 20.04 - Techlear
					

NetBeans IDE (Integrated Development Environment) is a very powerful software development tool, mostly used to develop Java and C/C++ applications. It can be used to develop Desktop, Web, and Mobile applications using a modular framework. Using various extensions or plugins, you can add support...




					www.techlear.com
				





wenn du den source code möchtest dann musst du halt die 2te version machen wo du git klonst

nur weil das für "ubuntu" ist heißt das nicht dass es auf deinem nicht geht... alle die den apt package manager bneutzen funtktionieren genauso wie auf ubuntu..gut dateipfade können anders sein aber das regeln die einstellungen von deinem betriebssystem also kanns dir eig wurscht sein


----------

